# Sea's..??



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

How were the seas today..? It looks like it's calmer the further out you go away from the heat influence of the land.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We fished just off the beach in Destin today and it was definitely rougher than I had hoped for.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I little chopper than expected but we still had a great trip.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> We fished just off the beach in Destin today and it was definitely rougher than I had hoped for.


Navarre too. Quite a few large sets rolled through


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

It was rough going out but a nice ride back in. We had our Red Snapper limit by 9am and played the rest of the day.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the replies.

It was definitely a 3 second WSW chop and made for a bumpy ride out. It got worse thru out the day especially when you have to run the boat while seated. Nice 40 mph coming home.


----------

